

Welcome to the post-Edward Snowden era - dak1
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-fix/wp/2014/09/11/welcome-to-the-post-edward-snowden-era/

======
srslack
People are scared because the MSM is always there to give the war hawks, and
their use of the comedic device known as hyperbole, airtime.

But no one is laughing except those with a very, very dark sense of humor.

